# Advice for my lovely friend please!!



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi 

My lovely single friend has after much soul searching decided that she would like to become a Mum with the help of a sperm donor.  

She has no fertility issues and is in a great postion to take on the responsabilty of a baby at this stage in her life. 

Are there any of you lovely ladies who have been down this route and got their much dreamed of   using a donor?? just so I can pass on the positive stories to her and put her in touch with people who are in or have been in the same position!!

Love and   to all

Gill xxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Gill

There are several of us ladies on here that are single and using donor sperm to become single mums. Many of us are taking different routes to achieve our dreams. Some of us are self inseminating, some going down the clinic route.

We have our own thread on here and would be delighted to welcome your friend if she wanted to join us. Here's the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=58343.0

Hope this helps

Lou
X


----------

